# Lining your Cylinder Molds a picture tutorial



## 2lilboots (Jan 23, 2013)

1.  Draw around the opening of container on wrong side of freezer paper.

2.  Draw a larger circle around your first circle.  1/2"  wider for small molds, 
     1" for PVC or oatmeal container molds.

3.  Cut out circle.  Cut notches to the inner circle.  Remember to snip just 
     slightly inside middle circle to make up for the thickness of your 
     container.

4.  Fold notches towards center all the way around.

5.  Cut lining paper for mold so it overlaps about 2"s and is 3"s taller 
     then your mold.  Put paper into mold with wrong side out into 
     your mold and adjust for a tight fit.

6.  Tape liner together right above container top.  Take out and do same
     for other end.

7.  Put notched circle on top of liner making sure all the notches are on
     the outside of the line.

8.  Tape notched edges all the way around making sure to overlap them 
     in order to keep the cylindrical shape.

9.  When finished take the liner out of mold and put in the mold
     so the bottom of the liner is in the bottom of the mold.




I just used an empty instant coffee container as my cylinder molds have
soap in them right now.  But the concept is the same, and it is how I line
all my cylinder molds.  I use a lot of tape on the bottoms so that they hold up and don't leak.  I leave several inches of paper at the top so I have something to pull on to get them out of the molds.  I put saran wrap on top my soap before I pack it in a container and wrap it with towels and such.


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 23, 2013)

And here are the rest of the pics to go with my little tutorial.  I hope this helps anyone who wants to line their cylinder molds.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 23, 2013)

Very nice! Thank you!


----------



## LovelyMalia (Jan 23, 2013)

what a great tutorial! Thank you so much!

I was doing mine by cutting a larger flap over the top and shoving it all in the bottom...the first few bars were pretty warped from it, but with this one, I can get smooth bars


----------



## dudeitsashley (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you so much for this!! I just used this technique to line my pringles can!


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow. Smart. Thanks for taking the time to show us.


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sweet! Thanks so much for that!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 23, 2013)

Nicely done!


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 24, 2013)

1.  Unwrappping my molds from their little gel nest.

2.  Pulled on paper liner to get soap out of cylinder container.

3.  Cut bars...Another Round Beer Bar made with Shocktop Pumpkin Wheat beer, allspice, bay rum, orange 5 x, and geranium rose EO, colorant madder root, spiralina, and 
     activated charcoal.

and there you have it.


----------



## songwind (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the tutorial.

What's the charcoal for?


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Feb 27, 2013)

the plastic wrap is to keep the heat in, correct?


----------



## ruby61 (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice soaps, good pictures.


----------



## 2lilboots (Feb 27, 2013)

songwind said:


> Thanks for the tutorial.
> 
> What's the charcoal for?


 
I used the activated charcoal as a colorant to get the black color in my soap.


----------

